# Petco 15% off sale.



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Not sure if anyone has noticed but Petco is having a 15% off sale on supplies that total $60+ through their website.

That means you can get a XP2 shipped for under $70! (shipping is free!). XP1's at $52.

Good time to get a new canister if you need one. Sorry Eheim fans, doesn't seem like they carry those. Two other choices: Fluval or Magnum's.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

not bad

on bigalsonline, the xp2 is going for 75 plus whatever shipping is to your location (BUT, no tax).

70 bucks plus tax should still be cheaper for most people by a few bucks.


good find, hopefully a few people can take advantage of this.


----------

